# Maxview crank up @ Maplins



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Maplins have this crank up from Maxview at £349.99 until 29th of April.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

That will upset Snelly - he's now the second cheapest in the UK.

I shall still buy from him though as I reckon the advice and personal service he is so willing to offer has to be worth the extra few bob.  

_I'll send my address for the bribe (whoops - I meant "gratuity") later Shane._ :wink:

Cheers

P.S. Anything back from Maxview Technical yet Shane?


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Satcure have presumably the same dish for £325
www.satcure.co.uk/accs/page17.htm#omnisat
They also have the semitronic at the same price.
Maplins seem to be pretty expensive compared to other satellite/online electronics stores.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Shane is still cheaper as he does free delivery to mainland UK and nothing is too much trouble if something goes amiss.

Well done Snellyvision.

Johnny F


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Satcure offer not as good as it looks, it did not include vat. Once added, plus postage, you are looking at £409 :lol:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

I have just recently had my first dealing with Shane ( Snellyvision) and can honestly say that he is one helpful guy and couldn`t do enough for me.As mentioned above,p+p is included in the price.

steve


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Gee thanks guys... your making me blush!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> P.S. Anything back from Maxview Technical yet Shane?


Nothing as yet... will try ringing them now.

Additional: Rep will call you tomorrow.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Snelly said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. Anything back from Maxview Technical yet Shane?
> ...


Thanks Shane. I bet Mr Maplin wouldn't take so much trouble!!!! 8O :roll:

Assuming his advice is positive, you will hear the creak from there as I prise open the reluctant hinges of my wallet, ready to phone you with an order.  8O

Cheers


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi All
How easy are these crank ups to fit, do you have to drill large holes in the roof and who does the best price? Thanks for any help Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

chrisndeb said,

_"Hi All
How easy are these crank ups to fit, do you have to drill large holes in the roof and who does the best price? Thanks for any help Chris_".

Dead easy I think - *IF* you have a large enough flat area on top of your van. It needs to be 50cm x 50cm. (_That's my problem, otherwise I would have ordered one already_.)

Only one hole (_apart from a tiny one for the cable_), and that's not very big. See the Maxview website and download their .pdf installation and use notes.

Don't go to Maplin. Nothing against them, but they don't normally deal with this sort of thing and support is likely to be in short supply. This deal will be a one-off. Snelly is the cheapest and best "reputable and regular" dealer, and you only have to look on here to see what tremendous support he gives.

Not just my opinion this time!!   

Cheers


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Chris they are pretty easy to fit. If memory serves me its one large and one small hole. The largest being 32mm, I think. Use a proper holesaw for this.

Have a look

HERE

at the Maxview fitting instructions (pdf file) for the Crank-up.

The diagrams are pretty good and if you use the old saying, mark and check twice, cut/drill once you wont go wrong. I marked and checked quite a few times before I drilled the roof.

Plenty sikaflex under the satellite base plate in circles and the jobs sealed properly.

Just take your time.

Johnny F


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

No offence to any trader on here but i got my crank up from LCS @ £345
inclusive of vat. Fit myself, piece of cake and works fantastic.  

Don


----------

